
Show HN: Cabalī – Local, encrypted, ephemeral chat that doesn't use the internet - kcudrevelc
https://cabalee.gram.co.nl/
======
gverrilla
it says it's lossy. does it mean few people on the cabal like let's say 3 or 4
wouldn't work? nice iidea

